# My new additions coming next week



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all!

I just wanted to share the new additions I have flying in next week on Thursday. I'm a wreck waiting lol. I've never ordered goats before.

Anyway...here's the little buckling
Desertnanny BR Blueberrybuckle X Desertnanny BR Magdalene


And the doeling
Desertnanny UMA Astro Boy X Desertnanny BR Fairy Floss


I'm so excited!  The buckling will be named Desertnanny BBB Mercury Blues...I think he gets a *S and the doeling will be Desertnanny AB Rope the Moon. Just wanted to share!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!  I love your website too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe! So cute;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Questions...since I've never shipped goats before. I haven't done the math for exactly how long they'll be in the air (because of time changes along the way) or in the crate, but they're leaving AZ at just before 9 (and have to be at the airport I think 2 hours before that) and arriving in Orlando at just after 6. I have a 3 hour drive home from Orlando after that. I should definitely stop someplace and let them out to stretch their legs, right? They're bottle babies too so I should probably feed them. I wish they could have flown into a closer airport, but United just couldn't do it. Anything else I should know about shipped babies? Is there a supplement or something I should give them when I get them home to help with the stress?

Just wanted to edit to note that I have not asked the breeder these questions. I know she would be more than happy to answer them and will probably offer the information closer to shipping day.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would give them some nutridrench when you let them out to stretch, and yes definitely feed them. They will be stressed, so I would worm them to a day after you get them home. I would also do a cocci prevention too. They are SO cute;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would ask the breeder to give them a B-complex shot before she takes them to the airport. It will help them out with the stress and the fasting.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! NICE kids !


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm so excited! Tomorrow's the day!  Their plane won't land until 6, so I'm going down in the morning and playing at Disney to distract myself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, how cute!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I could just eat that little buckling with a spoon... he is just too adorable for words....


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! He'll be much cuter once he wants something to do with me. As of now, even the bottle won't get him to come near me. If I hold the bottle with my arm outstretched, sometimes he'll take it, but he usually just sniffs it. This should be fun lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw, I'm sure he is very scared!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh they are adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

He's coming around now. He still isn't thrilled with being petted or coming to me if I don't have a bottle, but when I do have a bottle he climbs all over me for it. Baby steps lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting there


----------

